# Has anyone tried Moisture Block for frizz, curl definition, & Keeping hair straight?



## newtestam (May 9, 2008)

Hey I found out about this wonderful product, have you guys tried it? I got a free bottle a couple of weeks ago and I am now hooked. What it does is, it holds in all the moisture you want from when you shampoo, and then blocks out humidity on the outside. It's waterproof until your next shampoo. So no amount of rain, wind, etc can damage your hair. When I straighten my hair it protects it, and makes it super shiny, and it keeps it from reverting back to kinky curls until my next wash. When I wear it curly, it makes them defined, and smooths them out. It's amazing. I'm 3c with some 4a and did not think it would work on me like my 2b friend Carla but it did and it is my favorite product for modelesque hair. I feel like I'm on my own personal runway lol as my hair always looks hot lately.




Anyways I think they are still giving out free moisture block at www.sabinohair.com if ya'll want to check it out and see if it works for ya'll. Just passing along the info. If I can find a link to the youtube video, I'll post it. Let's all get hot ahir.

Originally Posted by *newtestam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey I found out about this wonderful product, have you guys tried it? I got a free bottle a couple of weeks ago and I am now hooked. What it does is, it holds in all the moisture you want from when you shampoo, and then blocks out humidity on the outside. It's waterproof until your next shampoo. So no amount of rain, wind, etc can damage your hair. When I straighten my hair it protects it, and makes it super shiny, and it keeps it from reverting back to kinky curls until my next wash. When I wear it curly, it makes them defined, and smooths them out. It's amazing. I'm 3c with some 4a and did not think it would work on me like my 2b friend Carla but it did and it is my favorite product for modelesque hair. I feel like I'm on my own personal runway lol as my hair always looks hot lately.



Anyways I think they are still giving out free moisture block at www.sabinohair.com if ya'll want to check it out and see if it works for ya'll. Just passing along the info. If I can find a link to the youtube video, I'll post it. Let's all get hot ahir. Oh yeah, here's the link to the youtube video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNH5XZd5cDQ


----------



## Geek (May 9, 2008)

Is this a company that you are affiliated with?


----------



## Aprill (May 9, 2008)

Yes, thanks for the recommendation, but it is pointless to pay 21 bucks for the main ingredient in moisture blocking which is silicone. I can get any glosser with silicone and it WILL do the exact same thing


----------



## newtestam (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is this a company that you are affiliated with? I'm a student in the master's program studying psychology. Not affiliated. I love the product, if you don't that's cool. I thought this was a place to talk about products that we like. No. I think I was already emailed about this and said no. I also like the denman brush, I think I posted that somewhere and no one asked me about it either. It rocks too for curls. Actually I never use brushes, but that one, but I think I'm getting off the subject. Rock on everyone.

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, thanks for the recommendation, but it is pointless to pay 21 bucks for the main ingredient in moisture blocking which is silicone. I can get any glosser with silicone and it WILL do the exact same thing I've used frizz ease and a couple others and it didn't. But that's just me. And I have the kinkiest hair imaginable : mostly 4a, and am African American. When I straighten my hair, it makes me look like I have a relaxer. I'm all natural, by the way, so that's why I sing it to the rooftops. Everyone has their own thing, though. What products do you like?
What's your hair type?


----------

